# Cattleya trianae ‘Aranka Germaske’



## monocotman (Jan 31, 2021)

Another of the vaguely controversial clones that I grow. This one may be a hybrid or a triploid plant from the jungle. It is a reluctant breeder.




whatever it is , it’s a great flower. The plant came from Hilmar Bauch in the early summer and appears to be a new division.
As the flower opened, the rear three bulbs appear to be yellowing in unison. They may need removing soon.
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 31, 2021)

Good this new division graced you with a beautiful flower... but alas it is blooming itself to a detriment, losing 3 bulbs to support a bloom. It would be best to encourage the plant to conserve energy and to grow a strong new growth by cutting off flower as soon as you deem you have enjoyed enough on plant. 

The flower will last a couple weeks in a vase, so all is not lost.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 31, 2021)

I thought that might be the case. The flower is bigger than I expected. I will cut it off in a couple of days when it has set.


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 31, 2021)

Very nice old famous clone.


----------



## terryros (Jan 31, 2021)

What are the hints that this cultivar may not be pure species?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 31, 2021)

so graceful


----------



## abax (Jan 31, 2021)

Lovely white flower and I hope it's fragrant.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 1, 2021)

monocotman said:


> I thought that might be the case. The flower is bigger than I expected. I will cut it off in a couple of days when it has set.


Yes the plant gets bigger. My bulbs are almost twice the height of yours at 17 to 18 inch tall (with leaf).


----------



## Guldal (Feb 1, 2021)

Controversial or not....gorgeous, gorgeous flower!  
Kind regards, Jens


----------



## monocotman (Feb 2, 2021)

So here it is now in its own vase.
I will not let it flower again until there is a good sized new growth.


Dr Leslie may be able to comment on its species/hybrid status
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 2, 2021)

Just needs a bosom to give it the complete golden era look!


----------



## Guldal (Feb 2, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Dr Leslie may be able to comment on its species/hybrid status



I'm sure, we can be certain, that he has some valuable input! But for a start maybe you could provide an explanatory headline on, what the controversy is about (just so that I, myself, and other like ignoramus'es has a slight gist about, what's at stake)?


----------



## Guldal (Feb 2, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Just needs a bosom to give it the complete golden era look!



Well, as age goes forward, my BMI goes up, and I've stopped going to the gym, my pectoralis muscles have deteriorated into a b-cup, maybe even a c-cup. I've, actually, started wondering, whether the next step in my downhill slide in my orchioholism might be to sport a splendiferous corsage?!


----------



## monocotman (Feb 2, 2021)

Guldal, as far as I understand, this clone first appeared in a shipment of wild collected plants in the USA sent from South America. 
So the chances are that it is a wild clone. But some experts consider it a hybrid. I do not know why.
It is also thought by some to be a triploid, hence the good flower quality and reduced fertility.


----------



## terryros (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh for the ability to quickly and easily do whole genome analysis of orchids. We could answer the questions about how close to species something is or its likely hybrid status. The deep oral history of where all these plants originated is becoming legend and isn’t retrievable from a source. Many of the stories reside with our most senior experts and growers. When they leave us, we will be left with uncertainty. Jerry Fischer also hinted to me that this cultivar may well be hybrid and I didn’t press him for details.


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 2, 2021)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## lanthier (Feb 2, 2021)

Very nice regardless of controversy!


----------

